# Newbie questions



## WannabeRanchTX (Jul 11, 2015)

Is it better to feed alfalfa or coastal to my goat? Currently he gets about 2.5 cups of goat feed a day and 2 flakes of compressed alfalfa that are about 2" thick that we break up daily along with cleaning up brush in the fence rows/grazing a bit in the yard. Is it too rich? He eats it all as he is a piggy. I have loose minerals for him as well but havent started him on that yet. Am completely new to goats so sorry for coming off stupidly. Just really need suggestions and advice. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to goats!  Questions are always welcome that's how we all learn.  Personally we feed our boys(2) a mixed hay that has some alfalfa free choice and just a little bit of pellets maybe 1/2 cup per day between them. 

Hopefully others can provide some more information for you- @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2015)

What breed of goat and is he intact or wethered? Age?

There are no set, by the book rules.
You just have to adjust for certain requirements. 
Hence the questions.
Wethers should have little to no grain as it can cause issues with Urinary Calculi.
Over graining can cause a variety of issues as well.
A minimum of 2:1 ration of Calcium: Phosphorus.
Minerals are always important.
Also Welcome to BYH!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

What is he?


----------



## WannabeRanchTX (Jul 11, 2015)

He is a buckling fainting goat. Did have a female around same age but dog killed her Tuesday. Hopefully will get another goat around the same age as Twinkie next weekend so he isnt lonely. He is nothing but a pet/brush cleaner. Originally planned on later (much later)  breeding him and Snickers (the female that got killed) as they both are/were registered with decent conformation.


----------



## WannabeRanchTX (Jul 11, 2015)

The one by the pickup is Twinkie. The one with pink collar is baby girl Snickers who got killed. He's a weanling


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

2.5 cups of feed seems to much of course I have Nigerians not Fainters
But they aren't that big are they ?

My bucks and bucklings get a cup per day and some people don't feed mature bucks any feed

As far as the hay he would probably do fine on coastal mine do
Coastal is a lot cheaper here


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

How old is he?


----------



## WannabeRanchTX (Jul 11, 2015)

Twinkie is 4ish months old.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2015)

I am going to tag @Bucking Adoeable Fainters  maybe she would be better as far as the amount of grain. 

2 and a half cups does not sound like too much as they are meat goats. Depending on the lines he is coming from... the more pet like lines that breed for small myo's can be 60-70 lbs but meat goat myo's can be 160-200 lbs.  So it doesn't sound sound like he is getting overgrained.

Coastal is fine. Ask if your supplier tests their hay and if so you should be able to get a copy of the nutritional values. If they don't test your extension services can and also Tractor supply (as well as other feedstores that participate) will occasionally have folks out that will take samples and you can get your hay tested.

Sorry about your doeling . Very tragic. Did you find the dog that killed her?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I am going to tag @Bucking Adoeable Fainters  maybe she would be better as far as the amount of grain.
> 
> 2 and a half cups does not sound like too much as they are meat goats. Depending on the lines he is coming from... the more pet like lines that breed for small myo's can be 60-70 lbs but meat goat myo's can be 160-200 lbs.  So it doesn't sound sound like he is getting overgrained.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking since they were meat goats more grain was probably right
Especially after I saw the pic
He's as big as yearling ND already
Looks well conditioned too


----------



## WannabeRanchTX (Jul 11, 2015)

Twinkie is big and a fatty. He is an eating pooping machine. The breeder we got them from specializes in large and medium sized fainters. Paid 400 for the pair which imo was pretty cheap for them being registered.  Am guessing he's 40-50 lbs at the moment from picking him up vs what my toddlers weigh. His parents are BIG. Am smitten with him. He acts like a dog.


----------

